# Look Out Ladies!



## Demetrious (Apr 5, 2011)

Feral's are looking for love in Tennessee. Caught this shot last week. He was strutting, and flairing every feather on his body. 

I think that the feral flights are more fun for me to watch than most "purebread" pigeons. Of course I am a newbie. 

Feral's for life!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great shot!.. looks magazine worthy!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

*WOW * Nice shot!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a GREAT Shot! And what a handsome guy!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is a pretty great capture!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

look at that!!!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing shot! How could anyone see that and not fall in love?


----------

